# Essential Oils in M/P Soap...



## Stinkydancer (Feb 6, 2010)

This might be a stupid question. I use essential oils in CP soap and some of them out of the bottle- are not appealing to me. (I'm an FO sort of girl) But people like them and after a good cure- the EO's usually morph into something wonderful. I hope I"m getting this across right. 

Anyway, I have someone who wants EO's in M/P Soap. Do you have to set these out so the scents change. It just seems these smell so earthy out of the bottle and m/p doesn't go through the same process as CP so I'm not sure if the earthiness of them will tone down. The Eo's are fresh and work great in cp/hp but I'm not used to them in m/p.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if my experience will help you. I've used WSP's Energizing Natural EO Aromatherapy Blend 605 (Sweet Orange & Ginger) and their Frankincense & Myrrh Natural EO Blend 594 in MP soap. I'm not sure if they're considered 100% essential oils.

Anyway, they turned out fine in the soap.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok thanks- I think they are considered real as well. I like their blends.


----------



## Candybee (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't use a lot of EOs in my M&P because I am also a FO person. But I have tried lavender, lemon, sandalwood, tea tree, ylang ylang, etc. with no problems. You want to use about 1/3 the amount as you would for FO.


----------

